# juwe mit cata...



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2010)

ahoi,
ich frage mich grade folgendes: wie skille ich mit meinem char mit dem naechsten addon juwe weiter? bergbau ist nicht mehr vorhanden..auch kein twink mit dem beruf.
wie komme ich nun beim leveln an die rohlinge, damit ich mit denen dann weiterskillen kann?


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Viel Geld ausgeben oder wieder Bergbau skillen. Man skillt eben nicht Juwe/Schmied wenn man keinen Twink hat der noch Bergbau hat.


----------



## Sapphirexd (7. September 2010)

Wenn man viel Gold hat dann braucht man keinen twink mit bergbau^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2010)

hmpf..also werden wohl, oder uebel die goldreserven dran glauben muessen...
und mal skillt schon, in meinem fall, Juwe/Alchi , wenn man einen farmtwink hat, der BB und KK als berufe hat.
leider ist der beim servertrans vom main auf dem alten server verblieben.
und mit addon 3 chars auf 85 leveln...oh gott...das ueberlebe ich nicht.


----------



## Sapphirexd (7. September 2010)

Jo wird schon bissel was kosten aber bis cata ist ja noch zeit sich ein goldpolster anzulegen^^


----------



## madmurdock (18. September 2010)

Mal ehrlich, bist du nun wirklich überrascht? Hast du echt n Rohgem NPC erwartet, der dir die Rohlinge zum skillen verkauft? Bin ich jetzt der einzige, der den TE jetzt als selten naiv ansieht, wo gegen die gebleichteste Blondine wie ein Taliban mit Rauschebart wirkt?

Es ist immer so gewesen, dass Crafting Berufe ihre Resourcen aus Sammelberufen beziehen, mal von speziellen Sachen wie Elementarluft etc. Komme mir gerade so vor als ob n Kunde sich n Ferrari kaufen will und sich wundert, warum er den nicht für das zusammengesparte Taschengeld vom Papa bekommt..

Sry, TE, bin gerade echt baff. :>


----------

